# modding logitech Z5500 satalites



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

the z5500 is a faverate among gamers for suround sound systems. nothing has really ever come ont he market thats competed like it, granted its still a moderate sound system. 

I am getting a new sound card, been running off my motherboard but i just realised how ****ty it really is. gonna run a nice creative labs card. 

anyways, i was thinking of putting some new 3 drivers in the satlies. i don't wanna put bookshelf boxes on my desk for my gaming, i am pretty happy with the satalites they do alright for what they are. i beleieve their some kind of dayton reference style 3" full range driver. 










to me it looks like these Dayton Audio RS75T-8 3"- my guess is something comparable to these at least.












I'm thinking of using some of these Tang Band W3-1878 3" - 

Tang Band W3-1878 3" Full Range Driver 264-902











I've heard many good things about these. and i think they'll fit right into the housings. or should i just get some nice bookshelfs and get it over with. 

the sound card i'm going to be getting is Creative Labs Sound Blaster Zx soundcard 

Creative 70SB150600000 Sound Card - Newegg.com

comes with a nice knob so if i want, i could finily get rid of my z5500 and sitll have my giant volume knob, and this one is a master volume not just the logitech's output which will make my life so much easier when turning **** down lol 

so, if i were to dump the z550 i could run a nice amped sub with 2 outs and run a 2.1 setup, or what would be a way to run 5.1 with out a reciever? i dont wanna get to much equipment involved just looking to tinker. ive had this logitech system for a good 5 - 6 years now. i could buy a set of satellites


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

As far as I know you've mentioned the 3 easy ways....2.1 setup from a store and replace the speakers (which I've wanted to do to my old Logitech setup for sometime but been running Klipsch lately), add a small AVR (I run an older not small Technics 100x5) for lots of flexibility or get a sound card that will support the sound system you want and number of speakers you prefer.

That card you linked w/the external module is cool, I haven't read up on sound cards in a few years although it reminds me of an older Sony Xplod design lol.

M Audio also has some nice sound card options from what I remember...


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

yeah its very anti x-fi i think their trying to get away from that image, theyve been using it for quite some time.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

good lord, the difference is astronomical with this sound card, and i went optic for transport. i havnt touched any EQ and wow, i am listening to eagles hotel california live, and i close my eye's and i'm waving my lighter in the air with the rest of the crowd! does nobody really have an opion or feedback on switching those satalite drivers, i can't be the first to consider it. :-\


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Your logitechs have TB speakers in them already dont they? 


I have a Klipsch 2.1 and I replaced those satellites with Kef uni-q ones, night and day difference. The Klipsch cant come close to them. I use the Klipsch amp with a modded subwoofer. The Klipsch amp is decent, 25wx2 and 50 watts for the sub, all RMS.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

BeatsDownLow said:


> Your logitechs have TB speakers in them already dont they?


I dont know something like that most likley.


still blown away by this sound card, i was that impressed before i even touched any enhancments, and with crystalizing and the enhancments its great. the mic stand is great too picks up really well. AND it has a feedback loop built in, so you can select to output through your mic channel what you are listening to so you can share music and such when chating which was smething i used to do and i used to daisy chain my output and input  or their were other ways but never have i seen it internalized, thats great.


----------



## Jay211 (Jan 26, 2013)

so your modding the Z-5500? Wont that wreck the factory design and CF?
And why spend so much cash on low end stuff? I mean if you modding for fun?

I think you need to make sure the set works with your sound card, do they both have SPIDF or what?

The Z-5500 has its own amps so just make sure your interface has 5.1 outs!

Its a great system, I know guys in Hollywood that mix on them at home and several multi million dollar production facilities that use them for A/B testing because they are easy on the ears so should not need to be moded and should be very LOUD!

Just make sure your interface has ADAT out/in and those speakers kick ass.

I went with the : M-Audio LX4 5.1 System


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

that looks nice, i didnt know m-audio did speakers, thought they just did the transport end. that looks like a nice solid system at a fair price too! i mean the z5500 (when not discontinued) were what 350? and now you can be lucky to find a factory sealed set for 1k$ lol most arent even sealed new at them prices. they are great.

i had been hearing some things i didnt like which is why i considered a driver change with the new sound card...but that was onboard audio, i finily sprung on the card. really what was missing onboard audio was everything, its an exceptinal system and it carried it's self. That is the only reason i tolerated it on such poor feed for so long. but with it, the stage rocks. every frequency is cleaner smoother and richer. the snares snare, and the ride rides on the drums. you don't miss a thing. exceptional detail, would me a great card for a carputer for sure. it was just like flipping the awsome switch on your stereo. if such a thing could exist. IN FACT, i'd consider the quality and sound ive heard now to my akg k550's reference headphones.  man i am so excited about this upgrade  haha beats the hell out of car audio when you have to strugle for months to get a result like this XD 

Origonaly i ran a card with this when i had my old computer, it was good than too (not AS good as this card though) but that card shorted out, i never put one in when i built this system last year.


----------

